# will JBL reg fit FE?



## cichlidlover (2 May 2011)

Hi guys,
I know you lot are going to say ''I told you so'' but I bought a JBL co2 kit because it looked to be of top quality, and now I can't find anyone to fill my 1/2 kg cylinder   
At the moment I am using a very expensive JBL disposable cylinder (maidenhead price!) so I want to know if the reg will fit staight on to a 2kg FE ( I understand that they might be a standared fitting).

thanks

mark 

PS: Please don't mention ebay, I never intend to buy from anybody on that site again (long story !)


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2011)

Hi
Should fit okay.
hoggie


----------



## CeeJay (2 May 2011)

Hi all

Hoggie is right. 
The JBL regulator will fit straight on an FE. I'm doing it myself


----------



## mdhardy01 (2 May 2011)

cichlidlover said:
			
		

> At the moment I am using a very expensive JBL disposable cylinder


If the regs fit dissposable bottles then no they won't fit straight on an fe
You would have to buy an adapter for the regs 
Aqua essentials sell them
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2011)

Hi
Are you using a adapter on the regulator to run the disposable?
If you ran a normal 500gram JBL re-fillable bottle the regulator will fit a regular FE and some other Co2 cylinders you can purchase on E-bay  
Regards
hoggie


----------



## CeeJay (2 May 2011)

Hi all


			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> If the regs fit dissposable bottles then no they won't fit straight on an fe


The JBL 500g bottle is not disposable- it's refillable


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2011)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea..... and why cant he get it swapped at Maidenhead aquatics?
Should be cheaper than using a throw away cylinder especially a JBL priced one.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2011)

Mark
Doesn't actually say its a JBL re-fillable cylinder.....just mentions a JBL kit.
Which could be anything  with JBL items packaged together.
hoggie


----------



## Tom (2 May 2011)

I used my JBL reg on the 2kg FE before I sold it. Don't JBL do disposable as well in their pressurised kits now?


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> I used my JBL reg on the 2kg FE before I sold it. Don't JBL do disposable as well in their pressurised kits now?


Some can use a adapter being a dual purpose regulator.Interchangeable.


----------



## mdhardy01 (2 May 2011)

If it's a refillable then yes it will fit straight on
Matt


----------



## ghostsword (3 May 2011)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> If it's a refillable then yes it will fit straight on
> Matt




Not all JBL regulators fit on FE's, there are two types of regs. One has a small lip inside that prevents the reg to screw into any non JBL bottle. I know because I had two jbl regs and only one fitted in.


----------



## GHNelson (3 May 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> mdhardy01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea that maybe correct..... was it a older model :?:  but i think this is a new JBL regulator.
Ive got two JBL regulators running at the moment different models attached too 2 co2 cylinders from ebay.....no problems to attach.
Chichlidlover.....Have you got a picture to post of the regulator.
hoggie


----------



## cichlidlover (3 May 2011)

hi,
well, to stop you lot falling out I will help you out  
the reg came with a re-fillable cylinder ( the new type reg...had it about 7 weeks) I just had to remove the nut with an hex-key so I could screw it on too a disposable bottle.
By the way , maidenhead wanted £18 to fill my cylinder   

mark


----------



## GHNelson (7 May 2011)

Yea
That's way over the top to fill a 500gram bottle......actually they just swap over your spanking new bottle for a crappy looking old bottle.
Best to purchase a 2kg cylinder and try and get it refilled somewhere.
hoggie


----------



## cichlidlover (7 May 2011)

hi,
will have to get a 2kg bottle asap as the disposable is nearly on red and its only 2 weeks old  
dont know what to buy, I would like to buy a new FE (found one one web at £23!) but I have read a few posts saying how dangerous they are! but the JBL 2kg bottles are £145 and thats with discount  what would be the best idea?

thanks

mark


----------



## CeeJay (10 May 2011)

Hi Mark


			
				cichlidlover said:
			
		

> I would like to buy a new FE (found one one web at £23!) but I have read a few posts saying how dangerous they are! but the JBL 2kg bottles are £145 and thats with discount  what would be the best idea?



Your designer JBL bottle will be just as 'dangerous' as your CO2 Fire extinguisher. Both are charged to around 60 Bar.
I've had all my extinguishers off ebay (best price £3    worst price £15   ) for a 2Kg.
Providing you don't mistreat them you will be OK.
Let's put this into perspective. You probably walk past them every day, hanging on the wall at work. 
How dangerous is that?


----------

